# drywall(profession or skilled labourer)



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

it" a profession to me ,to others ? if you call yourself a boarder,i might not assume you know how to tape. if you call yourself a taper,i might not assume you know how to board. if you call yourself a drywaller i will assume you're qualified in all aspects of the drywall field and i would consider you as a tradesmen.WSIB regards us as nothing more than glorified labourers,and they used that exact term with me 30yrs. ago,after a back operation(jobsite incident).i already had 5yrs.of boarding ,taping,texturing and they still regarded me as labourer.they told me no more drywalling,no we don"t have a retraining program for labourers.i"ve worked by myself ever since.now after all these yrs. i have to deal with these pri:ks again.new jobsite rules. is this a trade or are we still regarded as skilled labourers?:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, back in the day, if you looked for a job in the classifieds , it was under general labour. Then it became the norm to see it listed under the skilled trades section. I was trying to find a link, with the term saying drywaller under skilled trades, but I was seeing things like .... skilled handyman....:blink:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

the well deserved regard for plasterers as tradesmen yesteryear,really became forgotten when drywall came along.the g contr. that hire me would'nt refer to me as being anything other than their drywaller.it's a respect issue ,and it should be recognized by gov. agencies the same way.just this morning on cana. am. ,talking about the shortage skilled tradesmen.bring in the immigrants,i've no doubt drywall field is their first dumping ground for these people.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

commercial formwork also gets a lot of the imports from what i have seen around here. it's unfortunate about the govt recognition thing but i think we all know drywall is a skilled trade containing some highly skilled tradesmen but it also seems to contain a disproportionate amount of unskilled and untrainable "tradesmen". don't worry though guys. you are still deemed one step above roofers as far as the general population is concerned. people at least have to let you in there houses to do your work:jester:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i don't know but i,m going to assume that the same opinion of our trade exists in other countries.is it the same in other comonwealth countries as well ?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

"Drywallers are dirtbags, but one step above a California roofer", that's what my partner always says! And he's a good clean cut, country boy and a Christian. While on the other hand I'm covered in tattoos and love heavy metal. But on the job it's all about professionalism and making the customer happy, wether it be on a knockdown on the lid of a hundred year old cracker box, which was hand scraped of its texture by the home owner or a high end custom home. It takes a true skilled tradesman to be able to handle whatever is thrown you're way in a competent professional way. Laborers make ten an hour, professionals make thirty.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a semi-skilled job, not a 'trade' as such. When you were at school, and your careers advisor asked you what you wanted to do, I bet not one of you said to go into drywall. Most people do it because they can't do anything else. It's not rocket science is it. The people that are good at it, just happen to have a bit of pride in their work.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for this post b mitch

On another post your compadre from Ontario, 2buck, slammed me for my description of drywaller in my profile. So we are either a boarder/hanger or a taper/finisher but if we can do both then we earn the term drywaller. :thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

It's like a framer, they call themselves carpenters. We all want recognition for the work we do. So wether i'm a taper or a finisher it dosen't mean much. For the people (tradesmen) that need a glorified word to make them feel better for what they do go for it. The day trades have classification for individual skills and quality of work then you can call yourselves finishers....until then your a bunch of dirty ass tapers lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

TonyM said:


> It's a semi-skilled job, not a 'trade' as such. When you were at school, and your careers advisor asked you what you wanted to do, I bet not one of you said to go into drywall. Most people do it because they can't do anything else. It's not rocket science is it. The people that are good at it, just happen to have a bit of pride in their work.


 Tony...I'm not sure If I care for the way you phrased that.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Tapers are professionals. Thats why we get all the women and Nike contracts. hell my next job i am showing up in a 3 piece suit and wingtips.:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Tony...I'm not sure If I care for the way you phrased that.


I mean jeez Moore, its so easy a mexican can do it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I mean jeez Moore, its so easy a mexican can do it


 He can do It for You!! I myself am a tradesman


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Professional?:laughing: Getting a bit uppity for a bunch of spackle monkeys.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Professional?:laughing: Getting a bit uppity for a bunch of spackle monkeys.


 Yeah !! and you one of em!!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Professional?:laughing: Getting a bit uppity for a bunch of spackle monkeys.


:jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That monkeys foot looks like a hand. Imagine that slingr, carrying a bucket in one hand your hawk in your foot and a trowel in your other hand. Thats the sign of a true Professional:thumbup:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not A blister ...That I can say!
oh...A blister.. is the guy that shows up that after all the work is done.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

TonyM said:


> Most people do it because they can't do anything else. It's not rocket science is it.


Tony, it may not be rocket science, but there is a lot of rocket scientists that couldn't do what we do.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

b said:


> it" a profession to me ,to others ? if you call yourself a boarder,i might not assume you know how to tape. if you call yourself a taper,i might not assume you know how to board. if you call yourself a drywaller i will assume you're qualified in all aspects of the drywall field and i would consider you as a tradesmen.WSIB regards us as nothing more than glorified labourers,and they used that exact term with me 30yrs. ago,after a back operation(jobsite incident).i already had 5yrs.of boarding ,taping,texturing and they still regarded me as labourer.they told me no more drywalling,no we don"t have a retraining program for labourers.i"ve worked by myself ever since.now after all these yrs. i have to deal with these pri:ks again.new jobsite rules. is this a trade or are we still regarded as skilled labourers?:furious:


If it might be of use, maybe you could say that you're an 'Interior Systems Mechanic', or claim that you're the equivalent of one, as defined and recognized by some gov't agencies?

http://www.gov.mb.ca/tce/apprent/mb_trades/lather.html


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Professional?:laughing: Getting a bit uppity for a bunch of spackle monkeys.


2nd part of a 2 part definition of 'profession': _A body of people engaged in a particular profession_

For 'professional': _A person engaged or qualified in a profession._

Reads like especially anyone who is qualified could be considered a professional.

I spent the last 3 days doing checkout behind a couple of my company's tapers. The one has been at it for over 20 years, and based on his work, I wouldn't consider him a professional.
The other one's been at it maybe 9-10 years, and by his work, I'd consider him qualified. He's a professional, a journeyman.

I've experienced doctors, .........., who I wouldn't consider as being professionals. More like hacks, no matter what the degrees on their wall reads.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

JM, All I can say is titles don't impress me or improve my feeling of self worth. If you wan't to call me a mudder or a pro I don't get up tight. Judge me by my work. I'm not insulted or ashamed of being called drywall labor.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> JM, All I can say is titles don't impress me or improve my feeling of self worth. If you wan't to call me a mudder or a pro I don't get up tight. Judge me by my work. I'm not insulted or ashamed of being called drywall labor.



I'm with you on that. Just doing my usual 'splitting of hairs', when it comes to defining things. 

I don't care about other people's views on it, either. As I've said to some, I don't want to know people who are turned off because I drywall finish. Kind of like what Abraham Maslow once said about being Jewish - 'Being a Jew is like having a semi-permeable membrane around you. It keeps the b*stards out'.

For those who don't know 'semi-permeable membrane', it's a barrier, that lets only certain things through. In Maslow's case, his 'membrane' was keeping those out who seemed a type that he didn't care to associate with.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Well said P.A. As long as they print your name correctly on the cheque who cares what else they call you.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> If it might be of use, maybe you could say that you're an 'Interior Systems Mechanic', or claim that you're the equivalent of one, as defined and recognized by some gov't agencies?
> 
> http://www.gov.mb.ca/tce/apprent/mb_trades/lather.html


B,mitch would be better off if he told them he was a painter, most people think we are anyhow:whistling2:

Painting is the only job a average person can comprehend, were just some strange type labour that does some dusty job to get things ready for the that truly skilled guy,,,,,,, the painter:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

b said:


> i don't know but i,m going to assume that the same opinion of our trade exists in other countries.is it the same in other comonwealth countries as well ?


Over here if you do an apprenticeship you go to TRADE SCHOOL after you do your schooling and your on site apprenticeship you earn a TRADE CERTIFICATE.
So yes we are tradesmen.:yes: Some even become craftsmen.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It pays the bills....And If your fairly good at it ..It's a decent living.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> So yes we are tradesmen.:yes: Some even become craftsmen.


I've even known a few who have considered themselves taping gods.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> B,mitch would be better off if he told them he was a painter, most people think we are anyhow:whistling2:
> 
> Painting is the only job a average person can comprehend, were just some strange type labour that does some dusty job to get things ready for the that truly skilled guy,,,,,,, the painter:blink:


You've got it. My experience as well, with the average person. It's only maybe when they've tried it a bit themselves, that they seem to start to wonder.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

JustMe said:


> I've even known a few who have considered themselves taping gods.


Thats funny. I've met the "Jesus of Drywall" and a guy that refer to himself as "The Legend".


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Thats funny. I've met the "Jesus of Drywall" and a guy that refer to himself as "The Legend".


I worked with their twins, not all that long ago. They're gone now, to a better place. A place away from me.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Thats funny. I've met the "Jesus of Drywall" and a guy that refer to himself as "The Legend".


 we never met:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I've even known a few who have considered themselves taping gods.


Do I hear my sheeple calling me:thumbup::jester:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

b said:


> it" a profession to me ,to others ? if you call yourself a boarder,i might not assume you know how to tape. if you call yourself a taper,i might not assume you know how to board. if you call yourself a drywaller i will assume you're qualified in all aspects of the drywall field and i would consider you as a tradesmen.WSIB regards us as nothing more than glorified labourers,and they used that exact term with me 30yrs. ago,after a back operation(jobsite incident).i already had 5yrs.of boarding ,taping,texturing and they still regarded me as labourer.they told me no more drywalling,no we don"t have a retraining program for labourers.i"ve worked by myself ever since.now after all these yrs. i have to deal with these pri:ks again.new jobsite rules. is this a trade or are we still regarded as skilled labourers?:furious:


Bmitch, from what I've seen you're an artist. Pretty sure artists don't need WSIB....


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

wow .this is a real assortment of opinions here.if i've got this strait tradesmanut,drywall as a profession ut,skilled labour outnly semi skilled,dirty ass taper :in,dirtbag dwywaller:in,this is my point.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

there's no concensus among any of us as to how we see ourselves in the construction industry.in my comments some have associated title with ego and that has nothing to do with this thread.i'm sure its difficult for some with drywall co. to encourage newbies with alot of potencial to even consider sticking with it,afterall were just spackle monkies right.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I've even known a few who have considered themselves taping gods.


I never said that :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

b said:


> wow .this is a real assortment of opinions here.if i've got this strait tradesmanut,drywall as a profession ut,skilled labour outnly semi skilled,dirty ass taper :in,dirtbag dwywaller:in,this is my point.


You got that right you dirty ass semi skilled dirt bag of a drywall taper:thumbsup::jester:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

it would be nice to be called a Craftsman:thumbsup: Ive always wanted a certification of some sort to go on my wall. Maybe if we get enough people together we can get something done. How about the title " Master Craftsman of Interior Systems,, that oughtta get me about a 10 cent raise:jester:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

gazman said:


> Over here if you do an apprenticeship you go to TRADE SCHOOL after you do your schooling and your on site apprenticeship you earn a TRADE CERTIFICATE.
> So yes we are tradesmen.:yes: Some even become craftsmen.


 glad to hear you have program in place over there.:thumbsup:if there was such program here ,it would clean our chosen (profes.)up a little bit.for those on this site who've been to trade school for any trade you know the benifits this would bring to a apprentice.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> It's like a framer, they call themselves carpenters. We all want recognition for the work we do. So wether i'm a taper or a finisher it dosen't mean much. For the people (tradesmen) that need a glorified word to make them feel better for what they do go for it. The day trades have classification for individual skills and quality of work then you can call yourselves finishers....until then your a bunch of dirty ass tapers lol


 Sorry i got to disagree a framer is just a framer a carpenter does many different things to very accurate measurements. a good carpenter usually has a tailor with a crap load of tool and saws..

And a framer need to know structural like the back of his hand and needs to build with speed but they do the rough stuff rarely is it nice haha..


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Over here generally, if the chippies do the boarding, it is just thrown up, which to me, doesn't make sense. If they can cut their skirting boards, architrives and carry out other intricate work to a good standard, why can't they do the same with plasterboard?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

TonyM said:


> Over here generally, if the chippies do the boarding, it is just thrown up, which to me, doesn't make sense. If they can cut their skirting boards, architrives and carry out other intricate work to a good standard, why can't they do the same with plasterboard?


because we have the hardest job in the industrie.even for us ,who do daily this job ,is hard to get it perfect so how can expect someone else to do same job as professionals? :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

TonyM said:


> Over here generally, if the chippies do the boarding, it is just thrown up, which to me, doesn't make sense. If they can cut their skirting boards, architrives and carry out other intricate work to a good standard, why can't they do the same with plasterboard?


Because the tape will cover It!!!!:furious:........:laughing:.........


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

I think what it is when you tell them you are rocker then they expect something different. Then when you tell them the truth it's such a big let down it hard get respect.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

It is a damn hard way to make a living. Sometimes, I think drywall should go away and be replaced by paneling, tiles ,tongue and groove pine, etc. Sometimes I hate myself.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, I do hate myself. My whole life seems to be chasing the elusive goal of sanding avoidance.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> Damn, I do hate myself. My whole life seems to be chasing the elusive goal of sanding avoidance.


 sounds like you need a reafer bro no liquor for a bit ..


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

gordie said:


> sounds like you need a reafer bro no liquor for a bit ..


 
I don't need that stuff. What helps me is when I get to spend time with my girlriend. It is comforting when we cuddle and she talks for hours, I really like to share feelings with her.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> I don't need that stuff. What helps me is when I get to spend time with my girlriend. It is comforting when we cuddle and she talks for hours, I really like to share feelings with her.


 That's kool mang I make alot of weed references just feel like it should be legal so i keep plugging it.

sounds like mabie thing are going better with your boss "girl' :thumbsup:

Mine runs everthing. My life would collaps after about 4 days.. I know cuz she left to go to a funeral for that long just recently it was great for the first two just me and my boy's lol

Buy the time i had to deal with 2 school days and keep my job I would have been in tears on day 7 .


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Well Gordie weed is legal here in Colorado and we are in need of good white hangers!!!


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Commercial drywall is a profession. 
We have to be able to frame anything with assorted metal stud systems that consist of everything from hat channel to 12" studs to rigid X to shaft liners. Not to mention the various types of drywall like Lead Board, shaft liner, dens glass, dens shield, etc.. On top of that we have to be able to install grid ceilings of all sorts all in a timely manner. Did I say Timely? Yes we have to be able to install hollow metal door frames as well as Timely. 

Residential....
I'll keep my mouth shut...
:whistling2:

We are all professional athletes.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Timely doors mg joke. 2 totally different worlds ( comm./res) I think the term " Pro" is overused. Ive seen guys in this trade 30 plus years that are far from "pro" . Then I will have a new guy that comes in and in a short time conducts himself in a proffesional manner , shows up on time, dresses nicely, doesnt swear in front of the women,cleans up after themselves, call me and keeps ME informed of whats up,, etc etc. Just cause someone can run tools and turn out a decent product doesnt make them a pro, it makes them a skilled laborer... put that together with the things above mentioned ( and a few others ) and thats a PRO:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Zendik said:


> Commercial drywall is a profession.
> We have to be able to frame anything with assorted metal stud systems that consist of everything from hat channel to 12" studs to rigid X to shaft liners. Not to mention the various types of drywall like Lead Board, shaft liner, dens glass, dens shield, etc.. On top of that we have to be able to install grid ceilings of all sorts all in a timely manner. Did I say Timely? Yes we have to be able to install hollow metal door frames as well as Timely.
> 
> Residential....
> ...


Give me a break, how many actual do it all?

When I was younger, I would say there were more guys that could do it all, but with the inception on the Unions, there would be less, Since you would be nuts to be a member of a few different Unions at the same time.

That being said, your usually pushed into one type of job. If I showed up on one of your jobs, I would keep my mouth shut that I was a taper, b/c guess what job they would put me on.

Yes commercial and shacks are too different worlds, but the big difference between the two is piece work vs hour work. No matter how many hours you put in, some big shot is going to say"that's good enough" well with P/w, they could/can keep sending you back and back and back and back and back.....

Plus I found on Commercial work when taping, Some foreman would scream "Tape it, coat it, skim it all with sheetrock" sand it next morning then go back and FIX after the painter paints..... P/W we are un-supervized workers who don't need to be motivated by a screaming foreman. We have more control over our day, and we won't be getting any more work if we always come in and fix behind the painter...... so you tell me who is faster and better


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

chris said:


> Timely doors mg joke. 2 totally different worlds ( comm./res) I think the term " Pro" is overused. Ive seen guys in this trade 30 plus years that are far from "pro" . Then I will have a new guy that comes in and in a short time conducts himself in a proffesional manner , shows up on time, dresses nicely, doesnt swear in front of the women,cleans up after themselves, call me and keeps ME informed of whats up,, etc etc. Just cause someone can run tools and turn out a decent product doesnt make them a pro, it makes them a skilled laborer... put that together with the things above mentioned ( and a few others ) and thats a PRO:thumbsup:


Just because you've done it for 20 years doesn't mean you've done it right for 20 years.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Timely doors mg joke. 2 totally different worlds ( comm./res) I think the term " Pro" is overused. Ive seen guys in this trade 30 plus years that are far from "pro" . Then I will have a new guy that comes in and in a short time conducts himself in a proffesional manner , shows up on time, dresses nicely, doesnt swear in front of the women,cleans up after themselves, call me and keeps ME informed of whats up,, etc etc. Just cause someone can run tools and turn out a decent product doesnt make them a pro, it makes them a skilled laborer... put that together with the things above mentioned ( and a few others ) and thats a PRO:thumbsup:


 
Cut my freak flag?? Dress nicely??? Shave my face!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Cut my freak flag?? Dress nicely??? Shave my face!!!


 He must have lost his head !!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''Residential....
I'll keep my mouth shut...
:whistling2:''



Ya ever heard of the term.''commercially acceptable''?
It means. '' we don't give a chit what it looks like''


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> ''Residential....
> I'll keep my mouth shut...
> :whistling2:''
> 
> ...


 

Soooo much for keeping yer mouth shut.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> I don't need that stuff. What helps me is when I get to spend time with my girlriend. It is comforting when we cuddle and she talks for hours, I really like to share feelings with her.


 Man, you didn't have a sex-change did ya???

I'll be right back,,, I have to go throw up


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Toolnut said:


> Just because you've done it for 20 years doesn't mean you've done it right for 20 years.


 If youve been in the trade for 20 years and making an alright living then you must be doing something right


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Cut my freak flag?? Dress nicely??? Shave my face!!!


 It should have read appropriately not nicely, after all we are drywallers but wearing sweat pants and holy or overly baggy jeans hanging off your arse in not proffessional IMO. Didnt say nothin bout facial whiskers


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

chris said:


> It should have read appropriately not nicely, after all we are drywallers but wearing sweat pants and holy or overly baggy jeans hanging off your arse in not proffessional IMO. Didnt say nothin bout facial whiskers


 I told a GC one time,,,,,,

He posted a list of rules on the door,,,,,,

I told him,,, I do this cause I'm free,,,, If I wanted to abide by them rules, I'd get a job with benefits and ins.

We are truly a weird breed of charactors


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> It should have read appropriately not nicely, after all we are drywallers but wearing sweat pants and holy or overly baggy jeans hanging off your arse in not proffessional IMO. Didnt say nothin bout facial whiskers


No sweat pants:blink:

Dammit, now Vanman does half to send me one of his kilts


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

How about "Professional skilled trade labor" ?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I used to work with a burnt out old finisher that wore nothing but sweatpants on the job. It was pretty funny to see him with his six stuck in his wasteband! He did good work but was far from professional!


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I told a GC one time,,,,,,
> 
> He posted a list of rules on the door,,,,,,
> 
> ...


 
To be an employee these days is to be a victim. Good for you! You work for yourself! i could never be an employee again.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Give me a break, how many actual do it all?
> 
> When I was younger, I would say there were more guys that could do it all, but with the inception on the Unions, there would be less, Since you would be nuts to be a member of a few different Unions at the same time.
> 
> ...


 

If a foreman, or any supervisor screams at you, gety right back in his face and screwam louder, if that does not work, hand out a little "attitude adjustment". You are a big boy and don't have to take that crap.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

gordie said:


> That's kool mang I make alot of weed references just feel like it should be legal so i keep plugging it.
> 
> sounds like mabie thing are going better with your boss "girl' :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
I used to be a conservative and wanted all the druggis locked up. I don't really care anymore if they legalize some or all drugs. This country has a lot bigger problems than drugs. 

Be on the lookout for more talk from conservative about privatizing prisons. It would be a cash cow for the rich. That is why they are against legalizing drugs. They need prisoners.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm just a dumwaller Canadian nothing is private out here 2buck seems to know alot about that lol. I never thought about all the crap us canucks get screwed on because of it.

But i think private prison is a scary idea.

It may be alot of myth but as a weedo i will never step foot in some of your states like big Texes . Just not interested in Jail Time .:whistling2:

That being said Washington and Colorado the people have spoken. Iv'e never cheered for politics before :thumbup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> How about "Professional skilled trade labor" ?


 how about,someone working in the drywall profession as a skilled tradesman.:thumbup:


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Give me a break, how many actual do it all?
> 
> When I was younger, I would say there were more guys that could do it all, but with the inception on the Unions, there would be less, Since you would be nuts to be a member of a few different Unions at the same time.
> 
> ...


Huh?
Every company I worked for, which are commercial union, would have you framing one week, hanging the next and installing grid after that. Besides that every union apprenticeship requires you work in all of these disciplines. 


Screaming foremen are idiots and should receive parking lot adjustments whenever possible. The problem with that is most non union foremen are not trained in supervision and while they may have been the crews best framer, rocker or taper they have little OJT in proper supervision. 

Working for national commercial shops will expose you to properly trained supervisors which will lay out a production rate that if met or beat will get you off the job site with your 8 hours. 

Most commercial union guys in the 4 state I've worked a lot in can and will switch from framing metal studs to hanging drywall to installing acoustic ceilings at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Zendik said:


> Huh?
> Every company I worked for, which are commercial union, would have you framing one week, hanging the next and installing grid after that. Besides that every union apprenticeship requires you work in all of these disciplines.
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Zendik said:


> Huh?
> Every company I worked for, which are commercial union, would have you framing one week, hanging the next and installing grid after that. Besides that every union apprenticeship requires you work in all of these disciplines.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I finished grade school and dno't have to take sh&t from nobody. Hand out the attitude adjustment when the bill is due.

Apprenticeship?? I had to be my own apprentice AND journeyman. That's how I did it.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Zendik said:


> Huh?
> Every company I worked for, which are commercial union, would have you framing one week, hanging the next and installing grid after that. Besides that every union apprenticeship requires you work in all of these disciplines.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats me, plus hand and machine jointing, veneer plaster, demountable office partitioning, and more besides
Would like to think I'm classed as a Tradesman :thumbsup: and not a skilled labourer


----------

